# Pensacola Beach Snorkel Reef Coordinates



## watsona (Jun 23, 2015)

This morning I started looking for Pensacola snorkeling areas and stumbled across the Penscaola Beach Snorkel Reef but I can not find coordinates anywhere! Does anyone have the lat/long for these two reefs? Also, are there any other great snorkel spots around Pensacola. I do have a boat so I can go pretty much where ever. Thanks!!


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

The one in the sound on the west end:
30° 19.675'N 
87° 10.871'W

The one in the gulf east of Portofino:
30° 20.748'N
87° 3.152'W


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.myescambia.com/community/snorkeling-reefs


----------



## watsona (Jun 23, 2015)

jeepnsurf said:


> The one in the sound on the west end:
> 30° 19.675'N
> 87° 10.871'W
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Lat/Longs. This is exactly what I needed. Has anyone ever been to either one? Are they worth checking out? Thanks again!


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't been to the one in the sound. The snorkel reef in the gulf east of Portofino is a decent dive. It would be a pretty big waste of gas to take a boat there if that is your only destination - it's very accessible from shore. The Ft. Pickens jetty and the jetty in the pass are decent as well. Are you snorkeling or diving?


----------



## watsona (Jun 23, 2015)

Chasin' Tales said:


> I haven't been to the one in the sound. The snorkel reef in the gulf east of Portofino is a decent dive. It would be a pretty big waste of gas to take a boat there if that is your only destination - it's very accessible from shore. The Ft. Pickens jetty and the jetty in the pass are decent as well. Are you snorkeling or diving?


Currently we only snorkel. Hopefully in the next year we will get our dive certs.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been to both. The gulf side has more life and tends to have much better viz as a rule. Altho it can get pretty crappy depending on time, tides, currents, etc The sound side has crappy viz and usually devoid of life, but is a good training dive. There are a few rocks and structures around the bay side in 3ft of water or less that have life around them.. great for the young uns..


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

If you use Facebook go to Gulf Coast Dive Society. I've seen several posts with video of the snorkel reefs.


----------

